

Google Now Selling Upgrades to Gmail Storage - lupin_sansei
http://www.google.com/accounts/PurchaseStorage
Looks like the plans are:
  	
6 GB ($20.00 USD per year)
25 GB ($75.00 USD per year)
100 GB ($250.00 USD per year)
50 GB ($500.00 USD per year) 
======
kingnothing
Hasn't this been available for months?

~~~
rms
yes

